# custom lowrider bike frame in phx az



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

im selling a custom made frame fully molded with a diamond shape design to it...its a purple base with candy pink and blue patterns has purple flake and pearl custom pinstriped with silverleafing has a mural on top of an aztec lady freshly done must sell $350 firm call me 623 204 5927 im located in phx az u just add ur parts and take too shows show winner material...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good price


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*sold!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM I DIDNT EVEN GET A CHANCE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry yea it is going to be my wifes bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ITS ALRIGHT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 2 2008, 11:14 PM~10322832
> *ITS ALRIGHT.
> *


next time.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I HAD THE CASH IN HAND TOO..FUCK IT.GOIN INTO MY RIDE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2008, 12:22 AM~10322886
> *I HAD THE CASH IN HAND TOO..FUCK IT.GOIN INTO MY RIDE.
> *


the frame will be picked up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2008, 01:13 AM~10323162
> *:banghead:
> *


IT WILL BE OK


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice doing business with you dude


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very nice, did Chavo paint that? Looks like his work.


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 3 2008, 01:26 PM~10326633
> *Very  nice, did Chavo paint that?  Looks like his work.
> *


 :yes: chavo painted it i saw it when i went to pick up my frame from him its a real nice frame it looks alot better in person


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Apr 3 2008, 02:29 PM~10326653
> *:yes: chavo painted it i saw it when i went to pick up my frame from him its a real nice frame it looks alot better in person
> *


i can not wait to see it my homie picked it up today from him :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

that is a deal


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 01:29 PM~10326660
> *i can not wait to see it my homie picked it up today from him  :biggrin:
> *


yeah its real nice it will look sick with custom parts but i was trying to get it off the painter when i picked up my frame but he said it was a customers and he couldnt sell it...but you got lucky with this frame the paints real clean


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 3 2008, 11:39 PM~10326754
> *that is a deal
> *


yes its a deal basically he's getting a free frame and body work because that's probably the amount he just paid for the paint and mural :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 3 2008, 08:32 AM~10322427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 TNT can do the parts for you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

DAMN IT I DIDN'T EVEN SEE THIS TOPIC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10326660
> *i can not wait to see it my homie picked it up today from him  :biggrin:
> *


your in phnx?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

he's everywhere.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn it every girl color bike for sale is going to be d's wifes bike someone starting to act like tony


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 3 2008, 05:49 PM~10327654
> *damn it every girl color bike for sale is going to be d's wifes bike someone starting to act like tony
> *


lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 520_low+Apr 3 2008, 02:41 PM~10326774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah i am done with buying bikes one for my gf one for myy wife


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

server error :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:03 AM~10327727
> *yea heard it is a great paint job
> 
> lmfao thanks but no thanks
> ...


its cool man keepin the family involved :thumbsup:


----------

